# Hello All



## rebelpride330 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi. My name is Danny Brock and I am just getting started in the hay business here in Indiana. I was just wondering if anyone had any tips for a young farmer. Thank you.


----------



## Cannon (Aug 18, 2009)

Welcome to Hay Talk Danny. It is always nice to meet new members and new hay growers. There are many here that are from your area and can give you good advice. But they will need more info like how many acres, what kind of equipment you have or hope to obtain. Stuff like that, well welcome again. Cannon


----------



## Heyhay..eh (Aug 7, 2009)

Hey Danny

There is a lot of information that you can pick up just by following threads that ask the same questions you have currently. Look them up and read them and ask questions to fill in the blanks.

There are some threads active now that will help.

Welcome and good reading.

Take care


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Welcome aboard Danny.Any Q's fire away many on here will try to help you out.Lets hear more about your operation.


----------



## haytimer (Oct 15, 2009)

welcome on danny,my advice first is think quality first then your quantity will follow as you decide to grow and expand..best of luck to ya..


----------



## Lazy J (Jul 18, 2008)

Welcome Danny. I hope you are a Boilermaker and not a Hoosier! 

My first advice would be to concentrate on fertility and doing the hay right. This will get you started on the right foot.

Where are you located in Indiana?

Jim


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

Welcome to the site danny, glad to have you, Dont be scared to ask anything.
THOMAS


----------



## rebelpride330 (Nov 4, 2009)

Thank you all for responding! I live in Fountain City. My friend and I are looking to start off renting some land until we are more sure about the market and can afford a loan for acreage. Do you all think that would be a good start? We are gonna most likely start off using a JD 332 baler and then hopefully purchase a JD 336. I have always been pleased when behind a 336. Seem to always be more consistent than the 332. We are also thinking of trying to get a contract going with someone out of state to sell to (alfalfa). Does anyone have any experience or tips with contracting out of state? Thanks again!!


----------

